# A2GR Spuik helmet?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*A2GR Ekoi helmet?*

Just watch the Crit Int on Vs and saw how cool A2GR La Mondiale black matte helmet was. Anyone know where I can get these in the US? I've googled, Bing, and yahooed it and not getting anything for the 2012 team helmet. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

totalcycling carry the brand spuik. But I wouldn't buy an helmet online without trying one first.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's actually an Ekoi helmet, they say it's available in the US, I can't find it in stock, or even listed.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, eKoi loks very cool. You can get the helmet, er 'casque' ici, I mean here, from the French site du web - only 80 Euros, not bad:

casque 999


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ekoi*

Like others have already mentioned, AG2R no longer uses Spuik helmets, this year they are using a French brand called Ekoi, they have a US presence as well, so you don't have to worry about shipping from France
Ekoi USA - Cycling - Triathlon - Clothes - Helmets - Sunglasses - Ekoistore.com
However that helmet (which I believe is called the 999) is not up on the US site just yet, however it should be up there by the first or 2nd week of April.
I plan on getting one as well, as I think that they look pretty sweet.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Even on the French website they only have the XS size; S/M and M/L are not yet in stock.


----------



## ean10775 (Mar 26, 2008)

Are they matte black? I thought they were a matte brown.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

The AG2R ones (which I believe are also for sale to the public) are matt brown.
But they also come in black and white versions.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

All OOS now... waiting for news.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey guys. I emailed them regarding when they'll be available in the US. Here's what rep has to say.

Trener1 and ean 10775 are right on.

"We will be receiving the new helmet 999 in three color(black, white and brown mat the color of AG2R) They will be on our website at the end of April and the price will be around 120$ we haven’t got the exact cost yet!"


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW it's up on the US website now, though it doesn't look like it's shipping just yet.


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Can I just say, that AG2R kits are horrendous...If you watched stage 1 of the tour of romandie, phil ligget voiced his displeasure also, thought it was great! 

Having said that, I do like the helmet...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Fashion Faux Pas*



Sneakbox said:


> AG2R kits are horrendous...If you watched stage 1 of the tour of romandie, Phil Ligget voiced his displeasure also, thought it was great!


+1 - Not often you hear a commentator critique a kit (last time was the roundly critiqued Footon kit), so it was fun to hear Phil second what most fans seem to agree on - that kit is really ugly. 

Get rid of the brown bibs and helmet and replace with a black bib and white helmet and progress would have been made. (Can't completely drop the brown on the jersey as it is one of the main sponsor's colors - more damage control than anything)


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Not any worse than whatever the hell Cofidis put out this year.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

definitely need to see this in person the design of the vent holes looks great, price point is nice as well


----------

